# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Where can I get "Blood and Guts" download?

## Umbertito

Can anyone tell me where I can download rips of Dorian yates "Blood and Guts" and videos of bodybuilders in harcore training moving heavy weights???
I motivates me like hell
PLEASE HELP ME

----------


## Butch

Bump...I would like to know this as well.

----------


## testprop

I wanna know too

----------


## retired

well, you can always buy the video, it's not as though Dorian is a zillionaire who does not need the scratch... I have it and believe me, it is worth the money- excellent value.

----------


## Arkan

If a few of you can send me some money via Paypal I use this money to buy the video and rip it and then encode it in mpeg or mpeg2, then put it on my FTP for you people to download it.

----------


## Bebe

hey arkan how many space are u in your server?
i have 3,3 Go movie & clips

bebe

----------


## Tephlon

hey whatsup bros. I have the answer for you...

check this thread out: 

http://64.239.7.29/AnabolicBoard/ind...;threadid=1414 

you'll have to register as a member (Anabolic Board) if you aren't already, which you should cus it's a stand up board as well.

If you're too lazy to register lol... just email me for more info [email protected] 

ez.

----------


## Parker

Hey you can download Blood and Guts off of Kazaa, it is a 709 mb file.

----------


## jonesmeister

hey guys at the end of this month (july) im am getting my cable modem and will be using an ftp and will be putting dorian yates stuff, ronnie coleman (the unbelievable) lee priests training camp and pumping iron as well as some mpgs of me hitting it hard . i will let u guys know when im up and running and u can help yourselves.

----------


## POSH

I have a copy of blood and guts. If anyone needs one, I would be willing to to a transaction

----------


## POSH

Email me if you want a copy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## partyboynyc

can you convert it to dvd??i threw out my vcr like two years ago. i hate that all the things are on vhs!!!vhs sucks!!ahhhhhhhh

----------


## Tephlon

> _Originally posted by partyboynyc_ 
> *can you convert it to dvd??i threw out my vcr like two years ago. i hate that all the things are on vhs!!!vhs sucks!!ahhhhhhhh*


I've got it on VCD which can be played on DVD players. email me.

----------


## Umbertito

I got it off of kazzaa thanks

----------


## bulkmeUP

I just got it off kazaa, but I need some codec bullshit to play it.. where do i get it from??

----------


## skinnyhb

www.divx.com

----------


## Freakymuscle4u

Ive heard the video is not as good as Ronnies "unbelieable, with just training........no diet/day in his life etc. Can soemone tell me what happens in his videos, how he acts, etc......


Jay

----------


## JYZZA

you can get both at Kazaa. I got Dorian and Ronnie they both are good. Ronnie looks like a mf beast.

----------


## Kaz

Are there any updates on the availability of these vids? I have spent days trying to download both from Kazaa and I have not had so much as a single byte of information! Its on the list, its found in the search but they just wont download (Its not my Kazza either since I can download other stuff with no problem)

I have a fast connection for a download, but I really need a reliable link to the files.

----------


## RageControl

I downloaded it from kazza no problem had to update my divx player that was all. Awesome video for inspiration the entire video is dorian working out with his partner in a basement gym nothing more.

----------


## malidfa

I got it from Kazza no worries

----------


## palme

I had it until about a month ago. Ive sent it to 6-7 members here on AR. But ill let them contact you themselves if they want to give it to you guys.

----------


## Gene

Ok guys, so I dont have to PM every single one of you, I simply cannot d/l it off kazaa, I've tried like over 6 times, and no matter what something always happens and it breaks off.

If anyone doesn't mind sending it to me, please PM me, I really would like it.

Thanks

----------


## Kaz

> _Originally posted by Gene_ 
> *Ok guys, so I dont have to PM every single one of you, I simply cannot d/l it off kazaa, I've tried like over 6 times, and no matter what something always happens and it breaks off.
> 
> If anyone doesn't mind sending it to me, please PM me, I really would like it.
> 
> Thanks*


Me too Gene! I have been trying each day since my first post on this thread and so far I have had about 10 bytes and thats my lot!

If anyone has a way that I (we) can download it from you etc then please let us know.

Cheers.

----------


## Colibri

Anyone hve any Lee Priest videos? I can't find them anywhere.

Right now, I have over 2GB'S of Bodybuilding videos, anything need some and I'll send them no bother.

----------


## Kaz

> _Originally posted by Colibri_ 
> *Anyone hve any Lee Priest videos? I can't find them anywhere.
> 
> Right now, I have over 2GB'S of Bodybuilding videos, anything need some and I'll send them no bother.*


Do you have them available on a web server? I have a fast connection so downloading is not a problem if I can just find the files!

I really want the Dorian video but to be honest Id like a copy of pretty much anything!  :Wink:  

Please let me know if there is some way that I can link to download any of these vids from you (And I do mean ANY of these vids!)

Thanks

----------


## Colibri

> _Originally posted by Kaz_ 
> *
> 
> Do you have them available on a web server? I have a fast connection so downloading is not a problem if I can just find the files!
> 
> I really want the Dorian video but to be honest Id like a copy of pretty much anything!  
> 
> Please let me know if there is some way that I can link to download any of these vids from you (And I do mean ANY of these vids!)
> 
> Thanks*


Right now, I don't have any places to upload them, if someone has any other suggestions to download (person to person transfer of some sort?) or an FTP address I can upload to?

I'll try and find a way.

----------


## Colibri

List I Have:

Dorian Yates - Blood And Guts
2002 Mr. Olympia
Pumping Iron
Ronnie Coleman - The Unbelievable
Ronnie Coleman Battle 2
Ronnie Coleman la San Marino Pro 2000
Jay Cutler Posing
Shoulder Workout - Shawn Ray Flex Magazine Video
Back Workout - Shawn Ray Flex Magazine Video
Bodybuilders at the 2000 Mr O
Pumping Iron 2
Lee Priest Posing
Nasser El Sonbaty Video
Ronnie Coleman Posing at 2002 Olympia
The Real Ronnie (Unbelievable clips)

----------


## Kaz

For those interested:

I have PM'ed Colibri with this info as well - I have managed to persuade a friend to lend me some FTP space (Rather a lot actually!) on his server. He has given me an account etc but limited me to one or two users at a time to start.

If Colibri can upload his vids, and if my friend will continue to lend me his FTP space for a while (And maybe even up the number of users) we can download from there.

Im hoping we can keep this space for a while so we can all share these vids and anything else that may come along, but of course Im sure that at some point I will have to give this space back to my friend - Hes paying for it and Im sure he will want to use it at some point!

I will look into the possibility of alternative FTP space as well and maybe we can set up an AR FTP site where we can swap vids or images etc.

Im waiting to hear back from Colibri now about uploading the stuff he has and Ill get back to you all here as soon as I know there is something to download.

----------


## Colibri

Right now I'm waiting for the FTP information from Kaz, then I'll get uploading as soon as possible.

I have a fast conection so it shouldn't take that long.

----------


## Kaz

I just logged on and its going really slow for some reason - Ill have to chase my freind up and see if there is a reason for that above and beyond his server being busy (Its his business server)

Keep plugging away and Ill see if I can do anything about it.

----------


## retired

I got it from Kazaa, along with Ronnie Coleman's "The Unbelievable."

Coleman's video is a blast, especially his "Hey Buddeeeeeeeeee! Light Weight! Ain't nothin' but a peanut!!!" He's also one strong MF.

Blood and Guts is simply the most awesome, motivating, hard-core training video I've ever seen. Compare Dorian's execution to Ronnie's; Ronnie uses more weight, but Dorian milks every rep for everything it's worth. Awesome.

----------


## Colibri

Here's the update:

I have most/all(I think) of the smaller -100mb files, but none of the larger ones, mainly because I can't upload them.

I start uploading them, such as leaving them to upload all day/night, but something allways interupts the transer or diconnects me from the server so I have to start the upload again from scratch. WS FTP won't let me add the rest of the file 

eg. 398mb uploaded
Transfer disconneted
Start upload again at 0 mb

If anyone knows a better method or an FTP program that - If Possible - will add upload the rest of said file without starting over.

Thanks.

----------


## Kaz

I use CuteFTP when I use an FTP program and it seems okay to me. Im not sure why you cant upload the bigger files - Ill have a chat with my freind and see if there is a reason but I doubt it somehow

Thanks for what you have done already - Ill see about setting it up so that others can log in and get these files as well .... Watch this space!

----------


## Kaz

Many thanks to Colibri and to Sven who have now uploaded lots of stuff, and of course very big thanks to my mate JJ who has loaned us the use of his FTP server to do this..

For those interested there is a whole heap of vids uploaded by Colibri, plus the Ronnie Coleman vid and some pictures (I think we have seen most of them here) that were uploaded by Sven.

If anyone would like to take a look to see if there is stuff here that they want just PM me and I will give you a user name and password to connect.

----------


## DOUGTM1SS

Found it at www.kazaa.com, go under a general search p2p type in 
"blood and guts and it should be about the first one to appear :Big Grin:

----------


## sir20

Okay guys! i now im late but here is the final and perfect solution.
Use DC++ its a peer to peer program
I have myself many bb videos like:

dorian yates blood and guts
ronnie coleman the unbelivable
Lee Haney
Lee priest the blond myth
Lee priest another blond myth
Gunter S. Rock hard
Markus Ruhl - XXXL
Shawn Ray
Flex Wheeler 
Kevin levrone Maryland muscle maschine
Kevin levrone full blown
Mr. olympia 96 98 00 01 02
arnold classis 97 03
pumping iron
total recall
hercules in new york
jay cutler a cut above
1999 british grand prix
cottrell porter 

and lots lots of more
[just want to get this of my chest: my favorite is Ronnie the unbelivable coleman]

Mail me for more information

----------


## DELTA9MDA

> I just got it off kazaa, but I need some codec bull**** to play it.. where do i get it from??


go buy the vid, but since you have it, try codec all in one. cant remember the site i got mine from.

----------


## decadbal

not to sound like a ass, bro, the tapes are like 40 bucks, so help the pros out and order em from them, so they can make money, if your a BBer, and think you may make it, think of it as charma. help the guys out, for a professional, they dont make enough money, and we know how much really goes into it..

----------


## DELTA9MDA

> not to sound like a ass, bro, the tapes are like 40 bucks, so help the pros out and order em from them, so they can make money, if your a BBer, and think you may make it, think of it as charma. help the guys out, for a professional, they dont make enough money, and we know how much really goes into it..


i second that. if you spent your time and money and whatever else making a nice vid, would you want people downloading it free? i dont think so.

----------


## TheNoid

Hey Sir20,

Which hub on DC++ were you using to find the BB vids. I am trying to track them down.

Thanks

----------


## Mustang1964

HI,

This is old topic, but anyone knows are these BB videos still available for downloading from somewhere?
I would love to have them!

----------


## MMC78

> HI,
> 
> This is old topic, but anyone knows are these BB videos still available for downloading from somewhere?
> I would love to have them!


Emule (google for it) and Kazaa.

----------


## PJAY71

Try Limewire.

----------


## Vitor Ennnergy

I Prefer Denise Masino´s And Ironman Swimsuit .
That´s My Inspiration.

----------

